# [SOLVED] BCM4313 - No wireless

## JuszR

I'm using wicd and i don't see any wireless networks. I have already compiled the appropiate driver for it:

```
 lspci -k

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0587

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

```

Last edited by JuszR on Tue Mar 19, 2013 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FRIGN

Have you also taken care of installing the proprietary firmware (or to be exact, cutting it from the windows-driver?)

For your reference.. (just that you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter)

----------

## JuszR

I saw that. I have done all that and still doesn't work.

----------

## Gusar

Hoe do you expect we can help you if all we know is "it doesn't work"?

b43 doesn't support your device, so those instructions for extracting the proprietary firmware do not apply to you. Your device is supported by the brcmsmac driver. Plenty of info around on how to get that one running.

----------

## JuszR

It means that i can't connect to the internet through wireless networks. Wicd shows "no wireless connections found" all the time.

----------

## Jaglover

 *JuszR wrote:*   

> It means that i can't connect to the internet through wireless networks. Wicd shows "no wireless connections found" all the time.

 

Considering all the information you have provided we can conclude something is wrong.

----------

## JuszR

I've allready the brcmsmac module and the linux-firmware but still don't have wireless.

----------

## Gusar

We still don't know anything that would allow us to help. There are plenty of threads about wireless issues, look at them, see what info we need. Better yet, don't just provide that info for us, look at it yourself, you might find the solution without our help.

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Does iwconfig show anything? If not, you're missing the firmware, or some required kernel settings for it.

I had that wireless in my old netbook. The open source driver doesn't work well at all with it. I got it to work, but it would frequently stop working and it performed horribly. 

First, check this thread out. There is some useful information on configuring your kernel to get your wireless working.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939624-highlight-bcm4313.html

If that fails for you, try going with the broadcom-sta driver. It works really well and was a lot less of a headache to setup for me than dealing with the brcmsmac module. I did have to add an overlay to get a newer ebuild that will work with 3.6 kernels and higher. The one in the main tree doesn't work with newer kernels. At least it didn't as of about a month ago. 

The ebuild for broadcom-sta is in the dustin overlay if you go that route.

----------

## JuszR

Thanks for helping. I tried what they say in that thread and all i got is my card recognized:

```
# iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

So i tried with broadcom-sta:

```
 layman -a dustin

...............................

emerge broadcom-sta

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r3 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options
```

and i don't know how to enable them on the kernel menu (or in the .config file).

----------

## Jaglover

While in make menuconfig hit / and type in the string you are searching for, or use F8 in make nconfig. Do not edit .config by hand.

----------

## JuszR

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> While in make menuconfig hit / and type in the string you are searching for, or use F8 in make nconfig. Do not edit .config by hand.

 

I know, but i get something like:

```
Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT [=n]                                                                                                   │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                             │  

  │   Selected by: GELIC_WIRELESS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_TOSHIBA [=n] && GELIC_NET [=n] && WLAN
```

so i have no clue where it should be to enable/disable.

----------

## Jaglover

I'm no fan of wireless, thus can't help you much, check out this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

JuszR, 

I think you did finally install the open source driver properly. I just don't think it works well with your particular card. I do think broadcom-sta will work well for you once you get your kernel config setup properly. 

Enable TKIP here:

```
Device Drivers --> 

   [*] Network device support --> 

      Wireless LAN

       <*>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

The other options are under Networking Support--->Wireless in the kernel .config.

Check iwconfig after you're done. Your wireless device will probably change to something else other than wlan0. Also note that you won't need any firmware with broadcom-sta as it's included in the driver.

----------

## JuszR

It got worse:

```
# iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Did you try modprobing the wl module?

```
#modprobe wl
```

----------

## JuszR

it didin't work still the same.

Maybe is a problem with the wicd?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Were you able to successfully type modprobe wl without getting any error output? If so, it should work and a wireless device should show up when you type iwconfig. Once a wireless device shows up, Wicd should work by just telling it the name of the wireless device. (wlan0 for example)

When you attempted to switch to the binary driver, did you remove all the .config options for the driver that comes with the kernel? If not, they can cause conflicts, which may be your problem. Try typing lsmod at a root terminal and make sure the following modules aren't loaded: (b44 b43 b43legacy brcmsmac ssb brcm80211) Also, make sure none of those are built into the kernel. Alternatively, instead of recompiling the kernel, you can blacklist those modules to prevent them from loading if you compiled them all as modules.

You might also find some clues to your problem by typing dmesg at a terminal. You might see some message(s) about modules having problems loading.

----------

## JuszR

```
 # modprobe wl

# iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

I blacklisted all those modules also, dmesg doesn't report any errors.

According to this, i'm missing the "update-modules -f" but i'm unable to do it because "the command is not found".

I am getting annoyed. I'm planning on to buy a mini usb RTL 8188, the question is if it is fully supported.

----------

## JuszR

Anyone? 

I installed Gentoo on another machine with the same card (broadcom-sta driver] and it didn't work either:

```

# modprobe wl

# iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

# lspci -k

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0587

   Kernel driver in use: wl

```

```

# dmesg

[   16.224372] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

[   16.224419] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth1: link down

[   17.834465] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth1: link up

[   17.834486] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

[   24.507595] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth1: link down

[   24.507633] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth1: link down

```

Shouldn't it be wlan0 instead of eth1>

Do i need a firmware for the broadcom-sta?

Bcm specific AMBA?

----------

## JuszR

Finally i got it to work!  :Very Happy: 

1. Upgraded to kernel 3.7.10.

2. Added dustin overlay

3. Emerged broadcom-sta

4. # modprobe wl and it worked!   :Wink: 

----------

